
Sony Ericsson CEO: We Should Have Taken The iPhone More Seriously - Garbage
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/03/sony-ericsson-ceo-we-should-have-taken-the-iphone-more-seriously/
======
jinushaun
I know hindsight is 20/20, but I find it hard to believe that anyone running a
mobile phone company in 2007 that saw the January iPhone keynote did not think
it was a game changer. IIRC, people were going bananas. The world was
absolutely captivated. I, and many others, planned on switching from Verizon
to AT&T for it even before it came out in June.

------
petrilli
Ya think?

